# [SOLVED] What Slots Do What In Dual Channel Memory



## tdb

Hi,

Gigabyte GA-78LMT-USB3 (rev 5.0)
AMD FX 4300 (AMD FX 4-Core) Processor
Linux Mint Maya (13)

I've read the manual and I still don't understand which slots get which RAM and why.
Do Slots 0 get my 8GB (2x4) of RAM or does Slots 1 get the two sticks? They are color coded black, purple, black, purple but does that mean I place the RAM in slots of the same color? Which one is Slot 0, the ones closest to the CPU?

At present both sticks of RAM are in the 1,3 slots. I'm confused need help, thank you. Here's some links to the manaul, thank goodness its online. Who can read that little bitty print in the manual?

http://http://www.manualslib.com/manual/409831/Gigabyte-Ga-78lmt-Usb3.html?page=11#manual


----------



## Tyree

*Re: What Slots Do What In Dual Channel Memory*

Your link doesn't work for me.
I would assume the two black slots should be used with 2 RAM sticks.
Slot 0 "should" be the one closest to the CPU.
Are you experiencing any issues or just wondering?


----------



## Rich-M

*Re: What Slots Do What In Dual Channel Memory*

Basically yes the colors normally mean same color is same ram for dual channel and that link doesn't work for me either.


----------



## tdb

*Re: What Slots Do What In Dual Channel Memory*

Here's the link again, or the URL: Installing The Memory - Gigabyte GA-78LMT-USB3 User's Manual [Page 11]

No, I'm not having any issues but I did the benchmark my system and the numbers went down after I add the second stick of RAM. I thought they would go up just a little bit... its not a big deal. As long as the computer works, it was a custom build.


----------



## Tyree

*Re: What Slots Do What In Dual Channel Memory*

Brand & Specs of both RAM sticks? Are they a matched pair?

Using two modules, insert in Slots 4 & 3 (the two Black slots)


----------



## tdb

*Re: What Slots Do What In Dual Channel Memory*



Tyree said:


> Brand & Specs of both RAM sticks? Are they a matched pair?
> 
> Using two modules, insert in Slots 4 & 3 (the two Black slots)



Yes, they are a matched pair, thank you Tyree. I'll be back... gotta change my RAM around.


----------



## greenbrucelee

*Re: What Slots Do What In Dual Channel Memory*

you use the matching coloured slots. Unless you have some odd board it shouldn't really matter weather it's blue & blue or black n black, as long as the coloured slots are the same.


----------



## Tyree

*Re: What Slots Do What In Dual Channel Memory*



tdb said:


> Yes, they are a matched pair, thank you Tyree. I'll be back... gotta change my RAM around.


You're welcome and good luck.


----------



## tdb

*Re: What Slots Do What In Dual Channel Memory*



Tyree said:


> You're welcome and good luck.



Oh yeah, benchmark values change, not by a whole lot but enough. :grin: This was my first computer build, I knew something was going to trip me up. As you guys can tell, my hardware is a little old but it works, smoothly. Thanks again Tyree, Rich M, and greenbrucelee.


----------



## Tyree

Benchmarks are just numbers. They are good for evaluation/comparison but as long as the unit performs as it should there's no reason for concern.


----------

